# Milk: consistency through the pitcher



## Clifford (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I tend to make two lattes / flat whites every morning, and I steam the requisite amount of milk. I've managed to improve my steaming technique to the point where I can get enough of the right 'wet paint'-consistency milk for latte art on the first drink, but by the time I hit the second, I'm left with a load of froth at the bottom of the pitcher which is only good for a cappucino. Is this state of milk normal, or poor technique on my part? I don't want to be throwing away a ton of milk every morning if I can possibly avoid it, I'd like to use everything I have in the pitcher.

PS For info, I'm using a Fracino Cherub with the standard four-hole steamer tip, and the milk I usually use is unhomogenised whole milk, either Channel Island or the Free Range Farmers brand from Asda (though sometimes I use other stuff, like whole Goat's milk or Oatly Barista, with similar results).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Your steaming the milk for both drinks at the same time?


----------



## mikas (Dec 19, 2017)

Check the milk splitting stuff here. Helped me a lot


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Basically, you're gonna have to work quicker and make sure you properly NAIL that texture.

I quite often steam for 6+ drinks at a time and the trick is making sure you stretch the milk X times more and texture that milk better than you would for a single drink. There's loads and loads of milk splitting tutorials on YouTube but the real skill comes from practice.


----------

